# What Skin Tone Do You Prefer?



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I personally don't think skin tone is a deciding factor in attractiveness. I know alot of people feel that way though. So what skin tones do ya'll like?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I don't discrimnate between skin tones, but I strongly prefer pale or White. I'm hella pale myself. I'm mostly attracted to the pale/freckles look. I like gingers.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Beingofglass said:


> I don't discrimnate between skin tones, but I strongly prefer pale or White. I'm hella pale myself. I'm mostly attracted to the pale/freckles look. I like gingers.


Pale on pale love. :b


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

All skin tones are gorgeous.

(Here are just a few of the most gorgeous men I have ever seen)

Ji Tae Yu
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3wcke5wGc1qbf1mfo1_500.jpg
Omar Sy
http://24.media.tumblr.com/91d362cd5ab0e9a2bec6f5f351727250/tumblr_mfdrhhvwuO1qlntbdo1_500.jpg
Paul Bettany
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/24900000/Paul-Bettany-paul-bettany-24975955-398-600.jpg


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it's not relevant to what I find attractive at all. So all skin tones.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like pale to creamy women. Not fond of tans. I've seen to many people approaching the end of their lives who spent too much time in the sun.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't have a preference when it comes to skin tone.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Pale.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Golden brown seaside on the beach sun-kissed tone.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Golden tan.

Pale is very unattractive to me. When I imagine f****** a guy, I imagine a strong, toned, golden body on mine. That is passion.

And I'm not talking about fake tan, I want the natural genetics.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a guy being pale (no other factors considered no bone structure no body type) is an automatic no in my book..


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I like all skin tones bro.

...wait. The OP's female. I like all skin tones brodette(?).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't really have a favorite skin color lol, but I'm assuming most people prefer white skin.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

There's not a universal preference on my part. They've all got their unique fittings and niceties.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Prefer on me or on someone else? 

I'm white, use tanning sometimes, not very often though. I like people of all colors, how can anyone help what color they are anyway? So, I just prefer they're not green, :lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

As long as it's not tanning bed orange, I can go with it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it is more about bone structure and face shape to me. There are plenty of attractive people in all skin shades.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I get turned on by jaundice.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer tan/light brown skin. 


Yes, I'm a pasty-white white guy, I know. :um


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Yikes this question is...I don't even know.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

jessabones said:


> Yikes this question is...I don't even know.


No answer then? lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> being dark brown doesn't put me in a very good spot for the ladies :s


If you're hot, you're hot. There might be other things that aren't workin for ya. Most women just like a hot dude regardless, they ain't thinkin "Oh he's too brown."


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

It really shouldn't matter, if you have a smooth complexion, then we're good to go.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pale. Some tan can be nice.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

No preference either


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

probably light brown... or whatever their natural skintone is.

but... why should this matter, as long as he/she's attractive then skin tone doesn't matter.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> probably light brown... or whatever their natural skintone is.
> 
> but... *why should this matter*, as long as he/she's attractive then skin tone doesn't matter.


lol you''d be surprised.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

lyric said:


> lol you''d be surprised.


eh, I know... but it's not like I rule out everyone whose skin isn't light brown. I was just wondering, many people exclusively like paler skin.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Skin color really isn't a factor for attractiveness for me, but the artistic side of me loves darker skin tones. I love drawing and painting darker skin tones because of how much more dramatic looking the light reflects.


louiselouisa said:


> eh, I know... but it's not like I rule out everyone whose skin isn't light brown. I was just wondering, many people exclusively like paler skin.


It could be a cultural leftover from earlier centuries.

I've heard that why the skin whitening creams and such exist is because in earlier times, paler skin in certain cultures was an indicator of wealth and position. The people who didn't have money had to spend a lot of time in the sun maintaining gardens, fields etc so they would get tanned. If you were pale it indicated you had enough money to remain indoors and not have to do all those things yourself. You could pay others to do it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I like lightly tanned, like Italians, Spaniards, etc.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

All.

On a sidenote, as much as many people look down on dark skin..specifically in Asian and Latino cultures..I actually find them to be the most exotic in those cultures. This includes Cambodians, Indonesians, Filipinos, Indians, and Thai for Asians for example.I've seen many from these groups who are darker than me too. I've also crushed on guys who were pale, olive, tan, and from the various shades of brown to black.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

mfd said:


> It could be a cultural leftover from earlier centuries.
> 
> I've heard that why the skin whitening creams and such exist is because in earlier times, paler skin in certain cultures was an indicator of wealth and position. The people who didn't have money had to spend a lot of time in the sun maintaining gardens, fields etc so they would get tanned. If you were pale it indicated you had enough money to remain indoors and not have to do all those things yourself. You could pay others to do it.


yeah it's true. people who have darker skin than average are usually blue collar workers and from lower-income families. ironically, the ideal skin tone is still something that not everyone can achieve naturally even if they never come out from their caves. :no


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Not generalizing but I do like pale


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Isn't there a massive thread on this topic in the relationship forum?

Anyway, I prefer pale skin but I'm obviously not going to rule someone out just because of their skin tone.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> I think it is more about bone structure and face shape to me. There are plenty of attractive people in all skin shades.


^This :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Just a guy being pale (no other factors considered no bone structure no body type) is an automatic no in my book..


I think you made that clear in your first comment lmao.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

ratherunique11 said:


> All.
> 
> On a sidenote, as much as many people look down on dark skin..specifically in Asian and Latino cultures..I actually find them to be the most exotic in those cultures. This includes Cambodians, Indonesians, Filipinos, Indians, and Thai for Asians for example.I've seen many from these groups who are darker than me too. I've also crushed on guys who were pale, olive, tan, and from the various shades of brown to black.


I know from experience that specifically Asians and Hispanic don't mind dark skin. These are the races I tend to attract the most, and I am a chocolate complexion. Yes maybe over in their countries to the older generation of Asians/Hispanics. But over all they are pretty fascinated. But of course blonde hair, blue eyes and light skin is easier to achieve in Asian countries. There is a trending style somewhere in Japan called "B Style" where they specifically try to achieve the "African American look and darken their skin and are very into hip hop, r&b and black fashion. The lifestyle doesn't really hit the point for this thread but the people in B style looooooooove dark skin.
Here's a link about B-Style if you're curious. I find it interesting and maybe a little flattering:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_Qe4AZRkFYE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_Qe4AZRkFYE

It isn't accurate of African American culture but hey, I feel the love! Lol..


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it's not relevant to what I find attractive at all. So all skin tones.


Same.



mezzoforte said:


> I don't really have a favorite skin color lol, but I'm assuming most people prefer white skin.


Why do you assume that? Cause of the media? Most people couldn't care less about the skin tone as long as they have an awesome personality and are physically attractive to them. At work I see a lot of cute black girls, and no these are not the ones who dress skanky, they actually dress casually and act polite and have class. It's very attractive, not to mention distracting, seeing a confident young woman with soft skin and nice complexion, regardless of skin tone.

People can lie and say they have preferences, and will only give certain skin tones a chance and disregard others, but they're only fooling themselves and closing even more doors and opportunities of meeting someone compatible for them. It's the soul that mainly counts, not the race or skin tone, don't let anyone else ever tell you otherwise. Those people who discriminate are not worth your time in the long run.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Malek said:


> Why do you assume that? Cause of the media?


Yeah, the media and just observing people's preferences. Look how many votes there are towards white/pale skin vs. dark skin for example. It's just how things are. :b Also, I don't think it's just skin color that some people dislike. I think it's some of the physical features that people of darker skin tend to have.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Light skin. Not even brown. Just light skin. Not pale though.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, the media and just observing people's preferences. Look how many votes there are towards white/pale skin vs. dark skin for example. It's just how things are. :b Also, I don't think it's just skin color that some people dislike. I think it's some of the physical features that people of darker skin tend to have.


Physical features? The black girls I see around my area mostly have full, juicy lips, nice skin complexion, they look younger than they are usually, nice voluptuous form, a big booty, and a *cough* decent bust most of the time...--I need not delve further, y'all need more confidence!

Perhaps I'm speaking out like this cause two hot black girls who are both single at the moment, or so I think, constantly keep talking to me at work and I rather like it... It's a nice distraction, yet I dare not do anything else at work other than remain coworker friends, they're both out of my league anyways, they're too hot...

This is freakin' embarrassing, I'm out!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Malek said:


> Physical features? The black girls I see around my area mostly have full, juicy lips, nice skin complexion, they look younger than they are usually, nice voluptuous form, a big booty, and a *cough* decent bust most of the time...--I need not delve further, y'all need more confidence!
> 
> This is freakin' embarrassing, I'm out!


Lol. Well I didn't mean just black girls, but thanks. :b


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. Well I didn't mean just black girls, but thanks. :b


I was just giving an example, I should of clarified, my b.
Indian girls are hot too, as a kid watching Disney movies I thought Jasmine was the best looking, lol, sorry for being odd...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Argh I cocked that vote up :doh
Personally I prefer girls to be pale and guys to have a mild tan.. 
But y'know, if you're black, you're black. If you're white, you're white.. :stu


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> I like lightly tanned, like Italians, Spaniards, etc.


this


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I love pale skin the most. It's just beautiful, on both women and men. Not to say that people of different skin tone aren't beautiful, it's just a personal preference. Let us blame the media/society for that, shall we.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

jessabones said:


> I know from experience that specifically Asians and Hispanic don't mind dark skin. These are the races I tend to attract the most, and I am a chocolate complexion. Yes maybe over in their countries to the older generation of Asians/Hispanics. But over all they are pretty fascinated. But of course blonde hair, blue eyes and light skin is easier to achieve in Asian countries. There is a trending style somewhere in Japan called "B Style" where they specifically try to achieve the "African American look and darken their skin and are very into hip hop, r&b and black fashion. The lifestyle doesn't really hit the point for this thread but the people in B style looooooooove dark skin.
> Here's a link about B-Style if you're curious. I find it interesting and maybe a little flattering:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_Qe4AZRkFYE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_Qe4AZRkFYE
> ...


That B-Style video was interesting. I know that many countries have youngsters are into the American Hip-hop culture,so it's good that it has some type of influence on them. I also agree that the light colored skin superiority is common among older generations as well.Good thing many people in this generation worldwide are gradually shifting away from that mentality.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Green!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Malek said:


> I was just giving an example, I should of clarified, my b.
> Indian girls are hot too, as a kid watching Disney movies I thought Jasmine was the best looking, lol, sorry for being odd...


I think Indian chicks are beyond gorgeous. That caramel skin with that raven colored hair. OMG.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Malek said:


> I was just giving an example, I should of clarified, my b.
> Indian girls are hot too, as a kid watching Disney movies I thought Jasmine was the best looking, lol, sorry for being odd...


The actress Hannah Simone is half Indian (so not exactly the same), but still she might be one of the hottest women ever. Seriously. It's ridiculous.

There are actually loads of examples of Indian women from India who are really beautiful though but yeah... Hannah Simone.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

*YEEEESSSSSSSSS*
MEET KAREENA KAPOOR; THE MOST BEYOND GORGEOUS INDIAN WOMAN ON THE ****ING PLANET.










































AND HER GREEN EYES SHES SO PERF OKAY OHmG SOMeoNE HLEP ME


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

why are all of these, "what type skin tone do you find attractive?" popping up.

It doesn't really matter to me except I absolutely hate white people getting fake tans or being overly tanned, same thing with any unnecessary cosmetic surgery very unattractive.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, I cannot *STAND* fake tans. Ew.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

lyric said:


> I personally don't think skin tone is a deciding factor in attractiveness. I know alot of people feel that way though. So what skin tones do ya'll like?


Also but i usualy get atracted to people with really white skin


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I like pale white because it gives the impression that one doesn't go outside very often.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Uhh, for myself, just normal tan I guess. Though sadly I'm as pale as paper.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Tan or light brown.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I like them all


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Charcoal grey. 

Just kidding. I don't really take complexion in as a factor, unless the individual I'm considering is an extreme outlier (say albino) Then I'd really have to weigh everything together (shush you, I'm not shallow! After all I have to be attracted somewhat to the person if I'm looking to date them. Wait, we're talking about dating right?). It kinda sucks how I'm wired to think (I guess, how we're all sort of wired to think), since we didn't choose to be born looking the way we do.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

as a black man... this poll is extremely depressing


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

jessabones said:


> I know from experience that specifically Asians and Hispanic don't mind dark skin.


its not like that in southern california at least not who I know but I never been into white girls... I prefer darker skin.. japanese girls look good tho


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd prefer a girl to have lighter skin than myself but it's not a dealbreaker at all.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't like tan skin, nor do I like dark skin tones. Pale is the only skin tone I find attractive.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Doesn't matter as long as its a skin colour that occurs in nature (not like those guys from Jersey Shore who look orange).


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Tan or light brown, but purely as an aesthetic preference. I'm quite pale by comparison, spending so much time indoors sees to that. lol Although I'm only just back off holiday so I've caught quite a bit of sun ATM.


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

the skin tone of the master race


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Slight tan or light brown.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Anything but orange. No offense to the orange people on here.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

tan/light brown, but I don't discriminate.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I am attracted to all skin types but my absolute favourite would probably be tan, like a nice southern Mediterranean skin tone.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> yup, but I think people in general just don't like dark skin


I don´t think so.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I can be attracted to all colours.
> 
> The one I'm least attracted to is black.
> 
> The one I'm most attracted to is my skin-colour, which is slightly tanned.


Black is not a skin color. Every skin color on the earth are shades of browns, tans and beiges. Yes even the blackest looking dude in Africa is a shade of brown. If people really limit what the prefer on skin color they are limiting people they could meet who end up being the best they never had. Sucks for them.


----------

